# Widening Plastic Tubing



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I went to the pet store and purchased top line air pump, air stone, and a check valve. Then, I got some other brand that is called PENN-PLAX which has Plant-Air...basically a green tubing with fake plants in it. I thought it was more visually appealing so I bought that instead of the clear tubing.

To my great dismay, the tubing is smaller then the opening for all the top-line things. Do you guys know of any way to widen the tube? I tried gauging, like using another object, a pencil or whatever, to attempt to widen it but to no avail, it hasn't worked.

Does anyone have any tips for widening the plastic tubing so that I do not have to drive 45min and get that clear tube? Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm...there's going to be a certain point when smaller tubing will just not fit. But, I've had luck in the past by exposing the end to a bit of heat. I'll move a match or a lighter under the opening for a bit and let it loosen up.

Now I don't know if this will ever be enough...but maybe worth a shot before that 45min drive.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this issue with setting up a cannister filter, the manufacturer said to run tap water as hot as you can get it, take a coffee mug of this hot water and put the end of your tubing in if for a min. til it gets pliable - worked like a charm for me! Hope this could work for you!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Both the heating and stretching while warm and pliable may help. I find a pair of long nose pliers will fit in the end of the tubing. It may take a set with really small tips. I warm the tube in hot water and then stick the pliers in and open the jaws as far as they will, to stretch the tubing just enough to fit. Wetting both the tube and the fitting seems to help.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately it didn't work. It was just too small of a tubing. I figured I might as well do some xmas shopping and I purchsed the clear plastic tubing from Top Line.

Weirdly enough, the green tube fits inside the clear one so now I'll be able to use the plant-air still! 

Thanks for your suggestions! :thumb:


----------



## 11tacocat12 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bevo5 said:


> Hmm...there's going to be a certain point when smaller tubing will just not fit. But, I've had luck in the past by exposing the end to a bit of heat. I'll move a match or a lighter under the opening for a bit and let it loosen up.
> 
> Now I don't know if this will ever be enough...but maybe worth a shot before that 45min drive.


I used this because I bought a tube for my air filter and it was just barley too small so I tried this and it works amazing I just held a lighter up to it for a few seconds and put it on and it molded perfectly!😀😀😀


----------

